# obliterator conversion WIP, 1st try, comments please



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

All,

Don't really like the current oblit mini's, and trying to use up the crazy amount of bitz I have laying around. Trying for a avian theme with my Tzeentch army. Comments welcome.




Note: First post vanished, reposting, really looking for comments/ advice.


----------



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

Love the hand crafting. You don't see much of that anymore these days. I think the shoulders could be a little more rounded out and meshed more with the body. As of right now they kind of look like the just got stuck to the side of him. Maybe try putting the arms closer to the body and framing out the shoulder with some plasti-card. Hope that helps ya some.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

look a bit too robotic for my liking sorry


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure whether I like the look of the whole thing. Some bits are good, but I think it needs bulking out a little.


----------



## PUGNUS (May 10, 2008)

I like how they are so far, but removing some of the harsh straight lines with some more, perhaps green-stuffed, bulk ie flesh would make them more obliteratory. However I cant knock you at all since I like the way you've made your own and I love the idea.

PUGNUS


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

I wanted to extend to torso a bit (hence the blocky shoulders) have not made shouldpad for it yet. 

I am trying for a more tech, less organic Oblit. Going to add fleshy tendrils with wire running threw to all the weapons.


----------



## PUGNUS (May 10, 2008)

Cool, The shoulderpads and fleshy tendrils I think will do the job, in the right quantity. Can I ask, how long did this dude take you so far and at what cost have the parts added up to?


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Time: I think about 4 hours... Working 15 minutes here and there between assembling other units. I plan to make 3 of them so will record the time on the second and 3rd. Just getting into Warhammer/40K so just enjoying the customization.


Cost: not sure to be honest. Part of him is "Kit-bashed" from a couple different models, toys etc. I picked up about 20 feet of greenstuff from ebay for about $30.00. I am using a torso from the Terminator sprew as a base. Using chain swords as my "fingers" on the one hand cut off of arms while making TSons marines, so alot of it is recycled bitz. Once I finish I will list the parts used.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

I understand the part about not liking the oblit minis, but this guy is COOL. Then again I am a nut for conversions. Keep up the good work and keep us posted.k:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I also agree about not liking the oblit minis.

This is a well put together model but I have a couple of suggestions for how you might change things.

First up, obliterators look like they started out as people before having all kinds of changes done to them, and this looks like it started out as a machine. If that's the look you are going for then fine, but it's a different type of thing. I don't really like the machine with a marine's head stuck on it look. Now if you had a brain floating in a jar full of bubbling green liquid things might be different...

The weapons are wrong. GW's ones also have wrong weapons but when making oblits I think you may as well get it right. You've spent a fair amount of effort on a nice autocannon, but oblits can't have them - or any projectile firing guns as it happens. They only get energy weapons of various types: lasers, plasma, melta, flamer. Nothing for that big ammo belt to feed. That's a very pedantic point I know, but if you are going to the trouble of making your own oblits from scratch it seems like you may as well give them the right weapons.

I'll be interested to see how this turns out, as I might be doing a similar project myself. I'm basing mine on the forge world renegade ogryns.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Someguy, 

Great comments, thanks, that exactly the feedback I need!

The head and term torso are done so I have some base people recognize, the neck didn’t show up well in the photo’s but is almost ¾’s of a inch long, filled with veins etc.

Great point on the weapons, I think I am going to scrap that ½ of the arm and see what I can do. Will try and have new pics by next week. 




Someguy said:


> I also agree about not liking the oblit minis.
> 
> This is a well put together model but I have a couple of suggestions for how you might change things.
> 
> ...


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, weapon arm take two

Pre Greenstuff (organic)

Have included Plasmacannon, Laser, multi-melta, x2 melta, x2 flamer...


Still need to make shoulders, do some organic additions etc..... 

Comments please


----------



## PUGNUS (May 10, 2008)

Ok, i'm liking the new arm, but it, at present, seems a bit like its all bits stuck together. Are you gonna like connect it with green stuff, make it more whole, make it fit together?

PUGNUS


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, going to organic it up later, just pinning it in place now to get some feedback.


----------



## PUGNUS (May 10, 2008)

Looks good, with lots of potential. sorry if i went on a tangent

PUGNUS


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

ok started organic additions.

Heavy organic adds on the main weapon arm, all weapons switched to something that looks energy base... "powerfist" Turned into a chain fingers of death...


----------

